# Broadoaks Estate, Surrey, May 13



## Chopper (Nov 17, 2013)

Broadoaks estate, Surrey. Visited May 2013 and returned August
I visited with a friend. This was my second visit. First was brilliant, no security in sight, and full access. Second visit was a bit of a disappointment. Access was limited, and a lot of the good rooms are locked up. Plus with the wandering security, we found ourselves hiding in a bush for half an hour while he ambled by.
Even though it's well kept and not crumbly, I still love this location. A proper gorgeous building, except the nasty extension on the side...

















































Stables/garage





















Gardens

















And the ugly 1970s extension. Looks like a nuclear test site










Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 17, 2013)

Tottally worth it, ace photos!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 17, 2013)

Awesome! I could live here,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 17, 2013)

Some beautiful features!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 17, 2013)

Stunning place & photos, thanks for posting


----------



## Sally13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Such a stunning place and such a waste!


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 18, 2013)

Soooo tempting this place, must resist must resist... Good shots chopper


----------



## Bones out (Nov 18, 2013)

Really nicely done


----------



## fannyadams (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow, what a stunning place. I'd been meaning to brush up on the Abrasive Wheel Regs


----------



## night crawler (Nov 19, 2013)

Very nice , did not know what to expect but I'm impressed with the place, see what you mean about the extension


----------



## King Al (Nov 19, 2013)

Always good to see this one, so many interesting features! Nice pics Chopper


----------

